# Font Size



## Sandy (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi All, 

I am getting used to the new TUG board.  One thing that is not helping me is the fact that I cannot change the font size like I could on the old board. 
I used to go to "View" then "text size" and then select "largest." The font would then get big so I could read it. 

Now, the font does not change. 
Help. 

Is there another way to do this for reading and viewing the posts? 
thanks.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 12, 2005)

This is interesting.  In my normal Firefox browser I can change the text size at will, via its View menu.   But in Internet Explorer, the only thing that changes is the size of the text in the red link bar at the top of the page.


----------



## KristinB (Jun 13, 2005)

*Needs a style sheet modification*



			
				Makai Guy said:
			
		

> This is interesting.  In my normal Firefox browser I can change the text size at will, via its View menu.   But in Internet Explorer, the only thing that changes is the size of the text in the red link bar at the top of the page.



Firefox is smart enough to work around an absolute font size in the style sheet.  IE is not.  The current style sheet uses points and pixels where it should use percentages or ems.


----------



## Sandy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Is there a way to do this?*

Hi all,

Because of eye issues, I am squinting at the computer screen because I cannot get the font to show larger. I can do it on the message I type - EXAMPLE Here is larger font, but I cannot do it for all messages I am reading. 

I used to do this (and I still can on most other boards or programs) by going to "view" and just selecting "larger" or "largest."

If there is a way to set this for the new board I would like to know. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 15, 2005)

Assuming you are using Internet Explorer, try this -

On the "Tools" menu, click on "Internet Options".

Next, on the "General" tab, click on "Accessibility".

Next, check the box for "Ignore font sizes specified on Web pages" and click "OK".

Finally, report back as to whether the operation was successful.

(I'm assuming you have already checked "Largest" for "Text Size" in the "View" menu.)


----------



## JimJ (Jun 15, 2005)

Dave's solution worked on the computer I'm now using at my daughter's house.


----------



## Jestjoan (Jun 15, 2005)

Ta dah.....it worked. Many thanks.

I love it when you can change font size with "control" and the mouse wheel, an idea shared by a nice TUGger a while ago.


----------



## bigfrank (Jun 15, 2005)

I can see says the blind man  

Never knew I could do that. I learned another thing from Dave.

Thank You


----------



## Sandy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Whoa! Thanks*

That worked like a charm!  This is the info I was seeking!
Thanks!


----------



## KristinB (Jun 16, 2005)

The main drawback to ignoring font sizes is that all fonts will be the same size, so the benefit of larger fonts to identify headings, etc. is gone.

At Doug's request, I have sent him the modifications to the style sheet that, once implemented, will fix the problem.


----------

